# May be scarce the next few days



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought I would mention that I may be scarce the next few days. I am having to deal with a personal tradegy right now. I got a call just after diner from my younger brother who sounded frantic. He said my Mom was having a spell with breathing. I rushed the couple miles down to see the ambulance drive by the house. I drove in and my brother was calling 911 again frantically telling them the ambulance had just driven by the house. An emergency vehicle got there a few seconds later and I brought him into the house. My Mom did not make it. 


She was 79 years old and had worked hard her whole life helping first me and then my brother in the farm stand. She was a tireless soul but apparently it was her time to go back to my Dad. 


I will check in here from time to time to help keep my sanity. Thank you all for being there in the past as we all deal with life.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 7, 2010)

very sorry to hear this Rich

all our best wishes to you and your family...

her tireless efforts and her love live on in you and your family...and that in and of itself is a beautiful thing


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 7, 2010)

Rich, Betty and I offer our condolences in your time of sorrow.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for you loss Rich. Hang in there. 

Tony


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Rich! Wish you all the best in these hard times.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

Rich, sorryfor your loss.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, your wine making family will be thinking of you.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich,

So very sorry to hear about the loss of your mom. Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you work through this difficult time. 

This place will be here when you are ready to check back in.

"What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word. We may not understand why you left this earth so soon or why you left before we were ready to say good-bye, but little by little we begin to remember not just that you died, but that you lived. And that your life gave us memories too beautiful to forget."


----------



## wine_wizard (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG,

Sorry to hear of your loss,

It was quite a few years ago my mother left to meet my dad
too.

My mom was only 62, cherish the times and years you had with both of your parents ! 

I do wish my parents had lived long enough to try some of my wine.. 

Duane


----------



## Dean (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I'll keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers as you go through this tough time.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich,


I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. 


Joel


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with all you my friend. Losing your Mom is a hard thing to go through


----------



## Bartman (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich,
I'm sorry to hear about your loss as well. We all know how important mothers are in everyone's lives, when we are young and even when we aren't so young anymore. I know it will be very difficult for a time, but our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Scott (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry Rich, you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## ArdenS (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You're in my prayers.

Arden


----------



## fivebk (Dec 8, 2010)

Rich, Barb and I are so very sorry to hear of your loss.We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

BOB


----------



## Scott B (Dec 8, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your Mom. 
I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Randoneur (Dec 8, 2010)

May God bless and comfort you. By posting here you have invoked countless prayers on behalf of your mother.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the support. Arrangements are pretty much complete now. We are having calling hours tomorrow and then the funeral on Saturday. Time seems to be moving slowly and I wish I could do more, but in time it will get better.
Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2010)

Hang in there good friend.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. My dad has been drinking chemo for the past year. He said he'd rather be drinking my wine and beer.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of you loss.
My Mom been in hospital for2 months. 3X went to ICU. Thought we were gonna lose her...
Yesterday she went back to herindependent living apt in her nursing home.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2010)

We had a wake this afternoon and early evening. We were pleased to see everyone but especially our cousins from one special niece of my mother. My mother's name was Roberta, but most called her Bobbie. Her niece was so close in age that they were raised like sisters. Her kids and my sisters and brothers were almost like brothers and sisters. Her name was Joyce.
Joyce smoked her whole life and developed emphazema (sp) a number of years ago. She got progressively worse and has had pneumonia on and off for two years. She was at her home with Hospice care for a while now. Tuesday my younger brother and her went to visit because Joyce was so sick.They told Mom they didn't expect her to live through the night. When Mom got home she tried to get to bed. My brother who lives in the apartment upstairs got a call shortly after. It was Mom saying she couldn't breathe. He called me. By the time I got there, she had stopped breathing. He had naturally called 911 and they got there soon after. She was taken to the hospital where she was pronounced dead.


Joyce lived through the nigh, but passed away the next evening. We were told today that as they tried to get her to her bed the evening Mom died from the chair she was resisting going and out of the blue at about 7:30 she blurted out "Not yet Bobbie!" That is about the exact time they prounced my Mom gone. Had she gone to get Joyce so they could both pass at the same time? All our hairs stood up when told this. She had been dropping hints for a couple weeks now as we all reflect back on events.


We will miss you both.


----------



## Bert (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss....than to get hit twice....thought and prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, thats quite the story. 

I say yep, they are definitely hanging out together and looking down from above.


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 10, 2010)

That is an amazing story. This doesn't make for a very Merry Christmas but I'll bet it is one you will never forget. You are in our thoughts and prayers' Rich.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 11, 2010)

i think it (the story) makes for a wonderful Christmas...it shows something about hope and promise...and faith for those of us still living ( and learning about what belief is all about)


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> i think it (the story) makes for a wonderful Christmas...it shows something about hope and promise...and faith for those of us still living ( and learning about what belief is all about)





AMEN!!


----------



## LittleLeroy (Dec 11, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## fivebk (Dec 12, 2010)

What a beautiful story. I truely believe that some poeple have such a close bond that they thrive from that connection. Once again you are in our prayers and hopefully you and your family can find some peace knowing they are in a better place together .

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2010)

WOW !!!


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss - gone through that 3x already and not easy. Our prayers are with you and yours.


----------

